# powerhead



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

i just got a top fin 30 powerhead to put in my 50G. the right side of the tank didn't have much movement. the powerhead comes with an airline tube that plugs into the top of it. I don't have it plugged in, but is in necessary? is it for additional aeration/bubbles? I didnt' want to have this in this tank (cichlids)

it's a tad noisy (has a faint rattle) and my yellow lab isn't liking it too much lol


----------



## Patrico12345 (Aug 3, 2010)

I was under the assumption that the power head breaks up the air bubbles pumped into it into smaller bubbles. The more bubbles you have, the more surface area there is for oxygen within the bubbles to dissolve into the water for your fish. I myself though have never personally used power heads because I found alternatives.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I used a power head once and it sent the fish flying everywhere, lol. It's not necessary but it adds extra oxygen to the water which is good.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The snorkel does suck some air in as bubbles and blow them out in the water stream. Some fish like it, and fish that need lots of dissolved oxygen (fast water fish like hillstream loaches) enjoy it, but it isn't necessary and its noisier than running without.


----------

